
Ask HN: Firefox Users, Alternative Browser - mmsimanga
I have used Firefox from the time is was called Firebird. Addons were the initial reason I stayed with Firefox. I have added privacy to the initial reason. During the outage that caused all Addons to be disabled I installed Opera an old favourite and I was impressed. I had most of the addons I use in Firefox available to me. I don&#x27;t know so much about the privacy bit. Which browser do you recommend as an alternative to Firfox?
======
Ultramanoid
Firefox is miles ahead of anything else when it comes to privacy.

That said, look into Ungoogled-Chromium or Iridium :

[https://iridiumbrowser.de/](https://iridiumbrowser.de/)

[https://github.com/Eloston/ungoogled-
chromium](https://github.com/Eloston/ungoogled-chromium)

Both projects try to clean up the spyware that Chromium essentially is by
design.

See Bromite for Android :

[https://bromite.org](https://bromite.org)

------
Zekio
The only alternative to firefox is a chromium based browser these days (such
as Opera, Vivaldi, Chrome, Edge(coming soon TM)), but firefox is more or less
the only browser that really cares about privacy lately

------
onyva
Find it strange that people are willing to put-up with so much crap from
commercial/proprietary software vendors, but get snotty because of a glitch in
an open source project that’s dedicated, and as a proven record in putting the
user first.

It’s like poor people voting for popular right wing parties that have no
interest or intention in their problems.

* Assuming this an authentic question and not trolling.

------
thomas_mcn
There is also Waterfox and Palemoon which are forked versions Firefox.

------
clouddrover
Firefox Developer Edition is another option:

[https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/developer/](https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/developer/)

It's Firefox with some more configurability if you need it.

~~~
idoubtit
What's the difference between Developer Edition and Vanilla Firefox or
Nightly?

The home page just describes features which seem to be in plain Firefox. Last
time I searched for details, I could only find unofficial answers in Stack
Overflow and such, much of them probably obsolete.

I want to know what I install, not blindly trust some ridiculous PR: "Firefox
Quantum: Developer Edition. Welcome to your new favorite browser. Get the
latest features, fast performance, and the development tools you need to build
for the open web."

